# Another kind of family: My pets



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

I had hard times with depression and self harming in the past.. And i always get help from my pets that because u didnt want to speak to anyone other than them.. So i got more pets over the years. They did great job helping me. And they are only reason for that im still here today.. So i wanted to share them with you guys.

This is Yoda, my 5years old big boy. He s a rescued Angora mix and i have him since he's 2months old. He is the best birthday present ever.. 








He has a terrible allergy that burns the skin on his pawpads and mouth, lips and tongue.. He comes when called and understands some commands such as "down", "move", "where is the...?" Or "find it for me" and "whats wrong? .

This one is Whisky. He is 2years old Persian mix who is also a rescued. He is raised by my other boy, Yoda. 








He is friendly towards me and my mother but he's terrified of strangers. 
He has really lonc canines that makes him to look like a vampire but one of them is broken to half. He also has a broken tail. He is the fluffy one. He comes but only when you call him with a spesific funny voice.

And this is Zero. Again, a rescued one.. She's a 2 years old pitbull. And has a sensitive skin. 








She had a terrible past, some uni studens saved her from some drug addicts that trying to cut her head of with a broken beer bottle. She is terrified of being alone, also kinda scared of the Chickens. But loves every other type of animals. She is really protective of me.

This is Kuduz (means Rabid) She is few months old and a rescue she is. 








She has such a funny name because she clawed me. She was a stray, and i was petting her. But then she got scared of my dog and she hit me with her claws which caused a bleeding. She was so dirty and as a stray we feared she might have rabies. So we took her to Vet told us she has a very low possibility to have rabies but still we should keep her for few weeks just in case. We kept at carantine for weeks and in the end we decided she is too cute to let go..

And finally i have Mantı (means turkish dumpling). From what i learn its a Rooster. 9 months old brahma. 








I say its a chicken but he s more like a lapdog. Follows me around, comes when called, loves to cuddle. If im not holding him on my lap or petting him, he will lay on my feet instead. He raised by a dog and two cats, so he thinks he is one of them.. He got this name because when i got him he was so small and it was almost winter. He was so cold that he was shaking. So i had to put him in a wool fabric and it looked like a little squeaky dumpling in that piece of cloth..

I also have fish tanks and a jungle looking plant room at my house.

That's all, have a nice day! And dont forget to leave a comment!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a neat story! Animals are so much a part of us.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And it proves that what animals provide to us is universal. 

Whiskey reminds me of my black cat, Jake. He wants absolutely nothing to do with anyone but his dogs and two humans. (and his sister when he's not antagonizing her) He's the alarm cat when someone arrives in an unfamiliar vehicle.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> And it proves that what animals provide to us is universal.
> 
> Whiskey reminds me of my black cat, Jake. He wants absolutely nothing to do with anyone but his dogs and two humans. (and his sister when he's not antagonizing her) He's the alarm cat when someone arrives in an unfamiliar vehicle.


 Absolutely right! I would never knew they'll help me that much!

Our Whisky acts cold when you first get to know him. But after you really know him, you'll know he is the most strange cat you can ever find. He comes to you, forces you to Pet him. If he, s sitting on someone s lap, and you say "boy, he said he's gonna eat you!" he'll run and escape like hell.  our alarm cat is Yoda. Greets everyone. And if he doesnt like them, well, then he bites their feet..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a cool looking rooster! I'll bet he's big now!


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> That's a cool looking rooster! I'll bet he's big now!


No i took that photo few day ago. He's growing slowly


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hear you,Myshonok(BTW what does your name mean,if anything?).My animals are the reason I get out of bed every morning and stay out.I have a dog,5 exotic birds,10 geese and 25+ chickens plus a fish tank and several feral cats come for food but I don't claim them.People don't understand my attachment to my animals and why I prefer their company over human company.I try to explain it but they don't get it.And they don't know what they are missing


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I hear you,Myshonok(BTW what does your name mean,if anything?).My animals are the reason I get out of bed every morning and stay out.I have a dog,5 exotic birds,10 geese and 25+ chickens plus a fish tank and several feral cats come for food but I don't claim them.People don't understand my attachment to my animals and why I prefer their company over human company.I try to explain it but they don't get it.And they don't know what they are missing


 I saw my nickname in a comic series. There was a guy called myshonok. People used that word as an insult, so i wondered and made a research. It means " Mouse". The word itself used by gypsy people. It sounds really exotic and its a good choice as a nickname for forums because the word isnt common so it has a very low chance to be already taken.

And same here! I prefer animals to humans. They know you love them, they know and feel your every emotion. And they love you without expecting anything but a little bit of love and respect in return


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

That's a really lovely story.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for helping rescue some great animals. Seems all the animals I've taken in in the last 30 years were rescues.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

havasu said:


> Thank you for helping rescue some great animals. Seems all the animals I've taken in in the last 30 years were rescues.


Rescues are better because they are grateful to you..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I love rescue animals. We've have several ourselves.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My dog,2 chickens and 3 exotic birds are rescues.Oh yeah,my husband was a rescue,too.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> My dog,2 chickens and 3 exotic birds are rescues.Oh yeah,my husband was a rescue,too.


Hahha, i laughed more than i should!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I swear, so many of us have our home places populated with rescue animals. My two dogs and two cats were dumped on the side of the road.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I swear, so many of us have our home places populated with rescue animals. My two dogs and two cats were dumped on the side of the road.


Poor babies! I took my mother to shelter that im working as volunteer the other day, she started to cry because it was her first time at a shelter. Our shelters are nothing like yours. All of our shelters are no-kill shelters and they are over-crowded. at some shelters Dogs eat eachother due to starvation. Puppies that born in shelter drowns in their water bowl and some sick minded people rapes and kills them.. It was one of the best shelter in our city, animals were kinda in a "good" shape.. She couldnt believe the smell, cries of the animals, and how many expensive purebred dogs were here.. They think Golden retrievers are so cute or huskies are so cool, even some people thinks german shepherds born "trained k-9" dogs. They buy those breeds and cant handle them when they are older. And throw them into forrests as garbage..

I love some dog breeds but i would never buy one. You cant buy your friends..


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> My dog,2 chickens and 3 exotic birds are rescues.Oh yeah,my husband was a rescue,too.


I can't help laughing at this one. Is he as affectionate as the rescue animal as well?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes,he's very affectionate but he was a little old and it was very hard to teach him new tricks.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Yes,he's very affectionate but he was a little old and it was very hard to teach him new tricks.


You know what they say "you cant teach an old dog new tricks!" im so glad you were able to do it! My father is not old but still he's hard to train..


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Good god i cant stop laughing! My father came for a visit, everytime he comes, he cooks sometihng, and he's really good at it. But he is also type of person who feeds the dogs under the table "secretly". 
So of course our pets always love to see him. 
He was sittin on the bed, eating an apple. I turned around to see this. I had a very short time to take a photo of it so the quality is terrible but they look so lovely. (they didnt get any apples, they both dont like and dont eat green apples, they are just being greedy )


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That picture is priceless!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ever notice that you can't make a move without at least one of them knowing if it might involve food?


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Ever notice that you can't make a move without at least one of them knowing if it might involve food?


Oh its impossible! The rooster already follows me around like a duckling. I have to crop his feet feathers because i keep stepping on them if he s following me around. Even he stepts on his own feathers and fall down. 
And he kinda makes me regret to teach him jumping to catch food in the air because you cant left any kind of house plant or food where he can reach. 
Cats doesnt have much interest in food its potato chips. 
And the dog is more polite but no better than her feathered brother  they litetally come running if they hear a plastic bag. And the rooster is ready to rip any kid of food from her mouth forcefully.. 
Real sunshines, huh? )


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

toriisan said:


> I can't help laughing at this one. Is he as affectionate as the rescue animal as well?


That is hysterical . We have 2 red eared slider turtles inside, 5 hens and a micro mini pig and 20+ plants in the house. Yes I talk to each of them! Some plants I have had 20 years


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WM, you sound like me with my Orchids. Most of our inhouse beasts are ancient, the only ones not showing it are the two cats.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought I was bad.I have 2 hens and a rooster that come in and hang out and get special treats.That's in addition to the 4 exotic birds and dog.I had red eared sliders for years,then turned them loose in my pond.One is now the size of a dinner plate.He watches me and the geese swim from a distance.I also pick them up off the road if I spot one and take 'em to my pond.The local fish hatchery sells them for $25 but I didn't see them in this years catalog.I often wondered if any that I found were runaways that someone paid for.


----------

